# Bevorstehende Trailsperrungen in Kirkel



## onlyforchicks (9. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute aus verläßlicher Quelle erfahren, daß die Gemeinde Kirkel beabsichtigt am Felsenpfad nun rechtsgültige Verbotsschilder aufzustellen.
Bisher war der Felsenpfad ja eigentlich noch frei gewesen. Das Holzschild, das am Anfang steht hat keinen wirklichen Rechtshintergrund.

Scheinbar gab es in letzter Zeit ein paar Deppen, die sich gegenüber anderen Wegbenutzern so verhalten haben, daß diese Beschwerde bei der Gemeinde eingereicht haben.

In unserer Gegend ist der Forst generell sehr tolerant gegenüber uns Mountainbikern!!
Wenn aber über den Gemeinderat an den Forst herangetreten wird, kann dieser irgendwann auch kein Auge mehr zudrücken!

Also benehmt Euch auf den Pfaden so, daß die anderen Waldnutzer nicht mit dem Finger auf die MTB ler zeigen!!

Und seid Euch auch nicht zu schade mal einem Rüpel auf dem Bike die Meinung zu sagen.

Es geht nicht darum, dort nicht zu fahren, sondern es geht um das WIE !!!

Also Augen und Ohren aufhalten und dementsprechend handeln.

Gruß aus den saarländischen Wäldern...


----------



## snoopy-bike (10. Januar 2013)

... meine Rede!

... sonst gibts auch bald keine Genehmigungen für Veranstaltungen mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (10. Januar 2013)

Bei den einigen (Jagdpächter oder Wanderschaft) die sich beschweren kannst du noch so langsam und freundlich sein, die meckern immer.
Wenn dann von denen noch einer im Gemeinderat sitzt sieht es schlecht aus.


----------



## BiMa (13. Januar 2013)

Die Frage, die sich mir grundsätzlich stellt:

Ich fahren schon seit über 20 Jahren im Kirkeler Wald. Bereits 1993 stand ein Artikel inder SZ, wonach der Felsenpfad gesperrt ist.
Seit dem bleibe ich einfach dort weg.

Muss es denn unbedingt der Felsenpfad sein? So lang ist er nicht und es gibt dort besseres.
Man sollte einfach von einem durch Spaziergänger solch stark genutzen Weg wegbleiben, dann entstehen solche Konflikte nicht.

Stichwort: freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung!!!!!!!!


----------



## sportfreund78 (13. Januar 2013)

Kann mich "onlyforchicks" und "BiMa" nur anschließen. Wir sind hier in einer grauzone
und es liegt an der Bikegemeinde hier Lobbyarbeit für ein Miteinader auf den Trails zu leisten um einem Konflikt vorzubeugen. Sicher wird es immer mal eine Diskussion geben
aber wenn sich die biker da defensiv verhalten, neben dem bike stehen und vielleicht auch mal ein paar Meter schieben bieten wir da keine Angriffsfläche.

Möchte an dieser Stelle auch auf die zu diesem Zwecke ausgearbeiteten "Trailrules" der DIMB e.V. hinweisen:
http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/trail-rules

Es ist richtig daß wir im Saarland eines der Bikerfreundlichsten Gesetze haben bislang und Biker andere Bundesländer daher bereits wesentlich mehr sensibilisiert wurden, da hier erkannt wurde wie fragil der Trailspaß sein kann.
Hierzu finden sich auch einige spannende Gerichtsurteile, aktuell auch aus Saarbrücken in der Mediathek:
http://www.dimb.de/mediathek/veroeffentlichungen

Vielleicht bekommt ja der ein oder andere Lust sich hier einzubringen. Wir haben vor etwa einem Jahr die IG Saar im DIMB e.V. gegründet und haben somit auch im Saarland
eine Biker Interessenvertretung bei Gesprächen mit Verwaltung und Gemeinden
und bei Legalisierungsfragen. Der Vorteil ist hier daß die DIMB deutschlandweit mittlererweile über 50.000 Mitglieder hat und somit in solchen Gesprächen Gewicht hat und auch wirklich was bewegt. In Hessen konnte so gerade Ende letzten Jahres ein Bikeverbot auf Pfaden abgewendet werden.

Kontakt zur Ig Saar:
[email protected]


----------



## Peter Lang (13. Januar 2013)

in Kirkel wurden in der näheren Umgebung vom Felsenpfad allerdings auch ein paar neue Linien quer durch den Wald eröffnet, teils von den normalen Waldwegen aus gut einsehbar, da hat es mich eh schon gewundert daß sich nicht irgendwelche Rentner beschwert haben.
Dämon kann ich mit seiner Einschätzung nur zustimmen.Und wenn man sich dort auskennt gibt es wirklich jede Menge Alternativen zum Felsenpfad.


----------



## onlyforchicks (13. Januar 2013)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> in Kirkel wurden in der näheren Umgebung vom Felsenpfad allerdings auch ein paar neue Linien quer durch den Wald eröffnet, teils von den normalen Waldwegen aus gut einsehbar, da hat es mich eh schon gewundert daß sich nicht irgendwelche Rentner beschwert haben.
> Dämon kann ich mit seiner Einschätzung nur zustimmen.Und wenn man sich dort auskennt gibt es wirklich jede Menge Alternativen zum Felsenpfad.


 

Das stimmt!

 Und ich hab auch schon mit ein paar der Erbauer gesprochen diesbezüglich. 

Aber in diesem speziellen Fall geht es wohl wirklich erstmal ausschliesslich um den Felsenpfad und dort wohl wirklich um ein paar Deppen, die sich daneben benommen haben.

Wie gesagt, der Forst sieht das Ganze relativ entspannt!

Nur sollte man den Bogen eben auch nicht überspannen.

Aber das hatten wir ja alles schon erklärt .

Ich dachte halt nur, vielleicht lesen die "Deppen" hier ja auch mal mit .

Also in diesem Sinne, allzeit Spaß und Rücksicht auf den Trails...

Gruß
ps.: nur zur Aufklärung. Ich selbst fahr den Felsenpfad auch. Es kommt meiner Meinung nach halt darauf an, wann und wie ich dort fahre!


----------



## LatteMacchiato (14. Januar 2013)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Ich selbst fahr den Felsenpfad auch. Es kommt meiner Meinung nach halt darauf an, wann und wie ich dort fahre!


----------



## mikisoha (14. Januar 2013)

Hi
Also ich fahr den Felsenpfad seit vielen Jahren hin und wieder mal und hatte dort noch nie Probs. Aber das ist bestimmt wieder diese "Wald-rein-Wald-raus-Nummer". Wenn ich gerade mal kein Bike dabei habe bin ich doch auch höflich anderen Menschen gegenüber.
Ich finde der Weg ist so schmal das man da nicht an Spazierern vorbeifahren kann, ich jedenfalls halte an und grüße höflich, da ist noch nie was negatives zurückgekommen. Auch meide ich den Weg an Wochenenden.
Wäre echt Schade drum


----------



## Schmal (18. Januar 2013)

[QUOTE. Ich selbst fahr den Felsenpfad auch. Es kommt meiner Meinung nach halt darauf an, wann und wie ich dort fahre![/QUOTE]



Damit ist alles richtig gesagt. Sonntag Nachmittag muss man dort wahrlich nicht unterwegs sein..... unser Wald ist groß genug und bietet - gottseidank - mehr als genug Alternativen.

Dass die Felsenwege nun mal - verständlicherweise - auch vom Fußvolk gern genutzt werden sollte bekannt sein. Genauso wie die Tatsache, dass wir uns gerade dort in einer "tolerierten Grauzone" bewegen.

Da die Kirche im Dorf zu lassen und erst recht wenn man jemanden trifft rechtzeitig langsam, ruhig und höflich aufzutreten ist eigentlich selbstverständlich. 
Leider erntet man ja schon selbst gern mal blöde Kommentare statt Einsicht wenn man entsprechende "Deppen" anspricht.... 

Und: es braucht kein Geologiestudium, um zu erkennen dass das Gebiet sensibel ist.... wenn ich mir manche Linien anschaue die neu gelegt oder ausgefahren werden.... (Ein Phänomen, das übrigens erst seit 2, 3 Jahren gehäuft auffällt).

Also, falls die Betreffenden hier mitlesen: Denkomat auf den Trails eingeschaltet lassen - nützt uns allen.

Und wenn ihr nicht wisst wohin mit eurem Federweg - es gibt genügend Bikeparks.


----------



## No-Code (3. Februar 2013)

Tja wäre echt schade wenn die vielen netten und vernünftigen MTBler mal wieder wegen den wenigen Gehirnnichtmitnehmern in ihrem Spaß eingeschränkt werden und man irgendwann vielleicht MTB nur noch auf den Straßen fahren darf wo man dann von den Rennradfahren angepöbelt wird .Ist absichtlich etwas übertieben formuliert . Was ich eigentlich damit sagen will ist ganz einfach : benehmt euch einfach, der Wald gehört allen und keinem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lang (4. Februar 2013)

Hallo no code,
Kann es sein daß wir uns am Samstag in Lautzkirchen im Wald begegnet sind? Du hattest deinen Hund dabei.
Gruß
Peter


----------



## No-Code (5. Februar 2013)

Tja Peter , hast mich wohl am Rad erkannt oder war`s die Stimme . Stimmt wir haben uns kurz vorm Bornbach-Haus getroffen .Wie war der Rest deiner Tour?Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder , bin oft Richtung Kurklinik und anschließend rund um Kirkel , Rohrbach ,Hassel , Ensheim und Oberwürzbach unterwegs .


----------



## Peter Lang (6. Februar 2013)

ich bin dann noch etwas über zwei Stunden gefahren und kurz vor Schluß in so einen Scheiß Schneeregenschauer gekommen.Wenn das Wetter mal wieder dauerhaft besser ist müssen wir mal ne gemeinsame Tour fahren da wir ja eh in der gleichen Gegend unterwegs sind.
Gruß
Peter


----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (7. Februar 2013)

Ui da würd ich mich anschließen wenn ihr nix dagegen habt.


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Peter Lang (7. Februar 2013)

ich fahr hier in Blieskastel meistens alleine rum wäre ja mal interessant mit ein paar Leuten aus dem Forum ne Tour zu machen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (7. Februar 2013)

Klar gerne. Wohne zur Zeit zwar noch in Zweibrücken. Komme aber aus blk und bin da auch schnell hingeradelt .

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## No-Code (7. Februar 2013)

Ja der Vorschlag hört sich ganz gut an. Bin zur Zeit noch auf der Suche nach nem neuen Rädchen,hoffe in eins zu finden bevor die Saison so richtig losgeht .Wenn nicht tut`s mein Hardtail auch noch .Im Moment ist aber eh nur schlechtes Wetter und es wird noch zu früh dunkel. Aber Besserung ist in Sicht .Also man sieht sich , Berg hoch hört man mich auch (Atmen) .


----------



## AM_Heizer (8. Februar 2013)

Da würde ich auch gern mitradeln. Komme aus Spiesen und hab ne dankbare Strecke bis dahin. Wenn es soweit ist könnt ihr ja hier posten !?

Grüße alex


----------



## LatteMacchiato (8. Februar 2013)

heute morgen kam mir niemand entgegen, überholt hat mich auch keiner


----------



## leddi95 (8. Februar 2013)

ich würd mich Euch auch gern anschließen 
Komme aus dem Nebenort von Blieskastel und fahre auch meistens allein


----------



## Forstmann (10. Februar 2013)

Also, den Felsenweg fahre ich nur ganz früh morgens während der Woche, an Wochenende meide ich diese Wege ... fahre eben andere zu gewissen Uhrzeiten, ich bin immer freundlich aber es kommt schon mal vor wo man sich angefeindet fühlt, eben von anderen Zeitgenossen die zu Fuss unterwegs sind ... Ich bleibe dann relaxt und entgegne dann demjenigen auch nicht unfreundlich, ich schau dann dass ich kommentarlos die Bühne verlasse und denke mir meinen Teil.
Sollten aber irgendwann mal härtere Gesetze gegen das MTB im Wald erlassen werden, wie zum Beispiel anderen Bundesländern in denen man nur "Wege mit Mindestbreiten von 2 Metern" fahren darf oder ähnlich drastische Einschränkungen werde ich mich definitiv nicht daran halten ...
In Deutschland gibt es immer nur Verbote .. darfste nicht ... egal wo man hinschauen tut, es ist im Gegensatz zu Frankreich schon richtig lästig ... Sieht man auch wenn man mit dem Rennrad in Deutschland oder in Frankreich unterwegs ist ... in kaum befahrenen Gegenden wird man in Deutschland von der Strasse gehupt, in Frankreich ist es mir schon oft passiert dass die Fenster herunter gelassen werden und man aus den Wagen ein lautes Allez Allez hörte ... also man wird sogar noch angefeuert .... statt angehupt ..... wobei ich sagen muss dass man ja nicht neben einander fahren darf ........ ja, das sollte man auch vermeiden aber wenn alle 10 Minuten mal ein auto kommt und die Strassen breit genug und übesichtlich sind .... finde ich selbst als Autofahrer es kein Problem auf die linke Spur zu fahren und gemütlich daran vorbei zu fahren .. 
und genau sooo seh ich das als Wanderer auch, da bleibe ich auch mal für MTB ler stehen, im Gegenzug werde i h als Wanderer auch sehr nett begrüsst .... ab und wann ist auch mal ein Smalltalkt drinne ..... aber dann gibt es die Sorte MTB ler die angeschossen kommen, statt ein freundliches Hallo von hinten beissen dann die reifen kräftig in den Untergrund .... und bekommst einen Blick zugeworfen was DU hier als Wanderer überhaupt machen tust und wieso es Dir nicht gelingt deine Töle innerhalb von einer Sekunde zurück zu pfeifen .... ich weiss, Hunde sollte man im Wald nicht frei laufen lassen .... aber die Töle hört auf`s Wort und an unübersichtlichen Stellen bleibt er bei Fuss .....

Toleranz üben ... immer wieder und wieder und wieder .....

In der Pfalz bin ich mal den Felsenpfad am Wochenende gefahren ..... eben wegen der Anfahrt und die ca. 5 Stunden die man für die Strecke brauchen tut ging es während der Woche nicht ..... na, da wurde ich kein einziges Mal angemacht .... im Gegenteil, die Wanderer waren zuvorkommend ... vielleicht hatte ich ja ne nette Bikegruppe vor mit ... -
Sport machen wir alle, deswegen alle Miteinander und NICHT gegeneinander ....
Der Wald gehört uns ALLEN in einem bestimmten Maße .....

Grüsse


----------



## onlyforchicks (10. Februar 2013)

Also wir waren heute Mittag bei bestem Winterwetter zu 4 in Kirkel auf den Trails unterwegs und haben ein paar Wandersleut getroffen.

Freundlich gegrüßt und sind freundlich gegrüßt worden .

Alles locker und easy gewesen. So soll es sein 

Gruß


----------



## <NoFear> (12. Februar 2013)

Forstmann schrieb:


> Also, den Felsenweg fahre ich nur ganz früh morgens während der Woche, an Wochenende meide ich diese Wege ... fahre eben andere zu gewissen Uhrzeiten, ich bin immer freundlich aber es kommt schon mal vor wo man sich angefeindet fühlt, eben von anderen Zeitgenossen die zu Fuss unterwegs sind ... Ich bleibe dann relaxt und entgegne dann demjenigen auch nicht unfreundlich, ich schau dann dass ich kommentarlos die Bühne verlasse und denke mir meinen Teil.
> Sollten aber irgendwann mal härtere Gesetze gegen das MTB im Wald erlassen werden, wie zum Beispiel anderen Bundesländern in denen man nur "Wege mit Mindestbreiten von 2 Metern" fahren darf oder ähnlich drastische Einschränkungen werde ich mich definitiv nicht daran halten ...
> In Deutschland gibt es immer nur Verbote .. darfste nicht ... egal wo man hinschauen tut, es ist im Gegensatz zu Frankreich schon richtig lästig ... Sieht man auch wenn man mit dem Rennrad in Deutschland oder in Frankreich unterwegs ist ... in kaum befahrenen Gegenden wird man in Deutschland von der Strasse gehupt, in Frankreich ist es mir schon oft passiert dass die Fenster herunter gelassen werden und man aus den Wagen ein lautes Allez Allez hörte ... also man wird sogar noch angefeuert .... statt angehupt ..... wobei ich sagen muss dass man ja nicht neben einander fahren darf ........ ja, das sollte man auch vermeiden aber wenn alle 10 Minuten mal ein auto kommt und die Strassen breit genug und übesichtlich sind .... finde ich selbst als Autofahrer es kein Problem auf die linke Spur zu fahren und gemütlich daran vorbei zu fahren ..
> und genau sooo seh ich das als Wanderer auch, da bleibe ich auch mal für MTB ler stehen, im Gegenzug werde i h als Wanderer auch sehr nett begrüsst .... ab und wann ist auch mal ein Smalltalkt drinne ..... aber dann gibt es die Sorte MTB ler die angeschossen kommen, statt ein freundliches Hallo von hinten beissen dann die reifen kräftig in den Untergrund .... und bekommst einen Blick zugeworfen was DU hier als Wanderer überhaupt machen tust und wieso es Dir nicht gelingt deine Töle innerhalb von einer Sekunde zurück zu pfeifen .... ich weiss, Hunde sollte man im Wald nicht frei laufen lassen .... aber die Töle hört auf`s Wort und an unübersichtlichen Stellen bleibt er bei Fuss .....
> ...




*Nur SO gehts.... 100% Zustimmung!!!*


----------



## malben (29. Dezember 2014)

bin auch aus Blieskastel und suche Mitbiker: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/treffpunkt-zum-biken-in-und-um-blieskastel.740169/


----------

